# Post Pictures of Goat Face Close-Ups!



## Dreaming Of Goats

There is nothing sweeter than a goat's face... and you know that when your taking pictures, goats love to stick their faces into the picture! So post them here!!!!



Here's mine:


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy




----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

His HUGE beard is BEAUTIFUL!!!! Keep posting, people!!!


----------



## ChksontheRun

Picture of Amber with Fritz trying to sneak into the background


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Dreaming Of Goats & Sheep said:
			
		

> His HUGE beard is BEAUTIFUL!!!! Keep posting, people!!!


"He's" a doe!  But thanks.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Oh, sorry!


----------



## cleo

Molly





Mavis


----------



## cmjust0

Starla




ETA:  Sorry for the 'click to close popup' tag on Starla's picture...I totally printscreened it off my own website.  

Starla _Junior_ (aka Juniess)





Fay (aka Faybert)





LB (aka Beezer)..  He's a big ol' wether boy now.  





And if I'm posting faces, I can't NOT post this one.

Ivan (aka Goobie  )


----------



## litobscura

Our little pygmy GoatGoat sticks his tongue out


----------



## ChksontheRun

The expression on Fays face says  "I Looooooove You!"   So cute


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

This is my beautiful Toggie Doe, Nora...she loves the camera!!!









And here is her glamour shot!!  A thoughtful member made this for us!!






And Nannett!    Sweet sweet girl she is!  






And Elias!!  Our buck...soo handsome!   He's very young..6 months..just a baby still! Baby Huey..but still a baby! LOL


----------



## dianneS

@Emmetts Dairy, I love Nanette, oops I mean Nora, with the pink lips!  I have a big blond doe (I'm not even sure her breed) and she turned up one day with bright pink lipstick on!  I couldn't figure out for the life of me what caused the pink lips?  I was worried she had some sort of inflammation, or a mouth infection of some sort.  Then I finally figured it out.  Her berry flavored Billy Block got wet and it was making her lips bright pink!  The color didn't show up on the darker goats!  I need to get a pic of that if it happens again.

Here are my 'kids' portraits.  Yes, I'm considering printing and framing these sepia portraits, framing and hanging them in my stairwell.  Yes, I'm crazy.





Bernadette





Patsy





Sandy





Alex


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Those are beautiful pics. Yes, you should totally frame those!!! I love the pink lipstick one!


----------



## dianneS

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> Dreaming Of Goats & Sheep said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His HUGE beard is BEAUTIFUL!!!! Keep posting, people!!!
> 
> 
> 
> "He's" a doe!  But thanks.
Click to expand...

I have a doe that look just "him" er, I mean HER!  Eileen is her name and she's well endowed with a nice thick beard too!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

I just love the bearded lady!! And her teeth!! What a smile!!

And @ dianne..I love the black and whites..they look nice like that..never thought of taking them in black and white..really nice..great idea~!  Im doing that soon for sure!!


----------



## cmjust0

Alex is such a pretty boy...  

(..ok, I'll admit it...that sounded really gay...luckily, I don't care...)


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

I agree...Alex is beautiful!!  Those eyes are very sweet!!  Nice picture!  Love it!!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> Alex is such a pretty boy...
> 
> (..ok, I'll admit it...that sounded really gay...luckily, I don't care...)


Haha lol


----------



## cmjust0

ChksontheRun said:
			
		

> The expression on Fays face says  "I Looooooove You!"   So cute


Which is ironic, because Fay's actually pretty anti-social as a general rule.  

She's the herd queen in waiting, I think..  About 60% Nubian, 40% Boer, or thereabout...  She got a good deal of her mama's bulk, but she got her daddy's height and length.  Which means she's a big, tall, thick, HOSS of a goat.  When she wants her way, she gets it...nobody in the barnyard can best her.

She was very sweet as a baby, though.  I dunno what happened to her, but she got all growed up and doesn't want squat to do with anybody now.  



Oh, she was one of my two entropion babies, too...her lower left eyelid was rolled in, so the vet put two stitches through it to hold it down for about a week.  No anaesthetic...I watched the whole thing.  It sounded a lot like someone murdering two human infants.

She still has a teeny tiny opaque spot on her eyeball, but she mostly outgrew it..  Overall, the "surgery" (if you can call it that) worked like a champ.


----------



## warthog

Little Artorius at 18 days old (Arty for short)


----------



## dianneS

warthog said:
			
		

> Little Artorius at 18 days old (Arty for short)
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/813_146.jpg


OMG!!  He is so cute!  I just love babies.  Does he have blue eyes?

I had a baby that was born with blue eyes, but they're not blue anymore.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

warthog said:
			
		

> Little Artorius at 18 days old (Arty for short)
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/813_146.jpg


I have been waiting to see that new baby!!!  Soooo cute.
He has a darling smile!!!  I love his color too...very pretty or handsome I should say!!!


----------



## peachick

Elvira 



elviriaOct10 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

Whisper



whisperOct10 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

Demore`



demoreOct10face by S!GNATURE, on Flickr

Chip face



chipface by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


Buck face



bangs by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

OMG..."Buck face" soooo cute...what a head of hair!! Beautiful!!


----------



## ChksontheRun

Buck face has such a beautiful hair cut. Very impressive!


----------



## dianneS

Peachick, what breed are those goats?


----------



## chandasue

dianneS said:
			
		

> Peachick, what breed are those goats?


Mini Silky Fainters according to the website.   But what I want to know is if the fiber gets long enough and if it is good for handspinning or if it's too slippery and needs to be blended with something else like wool?


----------



## peachick

LOL
His real name is Buckley..... But hes 9 months old now and has turned into a real "buck"!  
and with that face of his  I started calling him Buckface.  
They are all mini silky fainters.  Buckley is also regitered as a Myotonic goat.  They are all young and wont have their long coat till next year.  Elvira however was born extra hairy and has a lovely coat already at 5 months old.


----------



## peachick

chandasue said:
			
		

> dianneS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peachick, what breed are those goats?
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Silky Fainters according to the website.   But what I want to know is if the fiber gets long enough and if it is good for handspinning or if it's too slippery and needs to be blended with something else like wool?
Click to expand...

They are a meat goat,  I dont know about spinning.   Im sure you would need to blend it with something as its quite silky.  However if you ever need black hair  I can send you my Belgian Sheepdog hair.  I used to give it to my herding instructor who spins.


----------



## PattySh

This is Stella Luna (LUNA) born last spring, shown as a newborn. She is Nubian/Alpine-Togg


----------



## dianneS

chandasue said:
			
		

> dianneS said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peachick, what breed are those goats?
> 
> 
> 
> Mini Silky Fainters according to the website.   But what I want to know is if the fiber gets long enough and if it is good for handspinning or if it's too slippery and needs to be blended with something else like wool?
Click to expand...

I thought they were fainters, I have two double registered fainters, one is half mini and I'm not sure if he's going to stay small or not.  Mine aren't silky though.

@Patty- Luna is sooooooo cute!  I can't get enough of babies!  (which is why I don't breed my goats, I'd never be able to sell any babies!)


----------



## aggieterpkatie

This is my favorite picture of June.







And this is a close-up of June and Theo.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Aren't oberhaslis great? I LOVE mine!


----------



## jross8897

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> http://i31.photobucket.com/albums/c381/nickismith/Shug3-29-10.jpg


Say Cheeeeese!!


----------



## warthog

This is Polly, the only one Rambo didn't breed, before we lost him.

Not a very good photo, but just look at those eyelashes, makes you want to curl them.


----------



## warthog

This is Poppy, mum to Artorius, she was always the sweetie of the herd, would follow you everywhere, but a few weeks before birth and up to now, she is a little so and so.  

She was beating Pepper up yesterday(herd queen), maybe there is a takeover bid going on!!!!


----------



## warthog

This is Chops, although he is a much bigger boy now.  Also not a good photo, but if I remember, he was trying to eat my leg at the time.


----------



## warthog

dianneS said:
			
		

> warthog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Artorius at 18 days old (Arty for short)
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/813_146.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!  He is so cute!  I just love babies.  Does he have blue eyes?
> 
> I had a baby that was born with blue eyes, but they're not blue anymore.
Click to expand...

Yes he has blue eyes, but Chops is half brother had blue eyes, now he doesn't soooooooo who knows.  But he is sweet, there again I am biased.


----------



## peachick

I picked up 2 new does this wekend.  Registered mini silky fainting goats.  Took this head shot  the night I brought them home.  The sun was just about to set....




DSC_0026 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## cleo

peachick said:
			
		

> I picked up 2 new does this wekend.  Registered mini silky fainting goats.  Took this head shot  the night I brought them home.  The sun was just about to set....
> 
> [url]http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1327/5170160639_15cab34e1d.jpg[/url]
> DSC_0026 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


Nice picture!


----------



## srwdachshund

Hmm I've never posted a pic, so lets see if i can get this to work.......
If it works this is my little doeling Coraline, she's a 3 month old AlpineXBoer Cross. I love this photo of her because she looks like she's smiling.


----------



## dianneS

srwdachshund said:
			
		

> Hmm I've never posted a pic, so lets see if i can get this to work.......
> If it works this is my little doeling Coraline, she's a 3 month old AlpineXBoer Cross. I love this photo of her because she looks like she's smiling.
> 
> http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/uploads/48104_coraline.jpg


He he!!  She's smiling!!  How cute!


----------



## whetzelmomma

This is HAIRiet. lol She likes to taste hair. This is her "I want my mommy!" face.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

whetzelmomma said:
			
		

> This is HAIRiet. lol She likes to taste hair. This is her "I want my mommy!" face.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2705_dsc_1311.jpg


That is by far the cutest goat I  have ever seen! WOW!


----------



## peachick

whetzelmomma said:
			
		

> This is HAIRiet. lol She likes to taste hair. This is her "I want my mommy!" face.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2705_dsc_1311.jpg


ADORABLE!!!


----------



## whetzelmomma

Thanks, guys!! I get to breed her in the spring!! I can't wait to see what pretty babies she gives me... we'll be breeding to a polled buck too!! Chances of a polled baby AND blue eyes!? lol


----------



## dianneS

whetzelmomma said:
			
		

> Thanks, guys!! I get to breed her in the spring!! I can't wait to see what pretty babies she gives me... we'll be breeding to a polled buck too!! Chances of a polled baby AND blue eyes!? lol


What did HER parents look like?

I'm thinking of breeding my doe and I imagine I might get similar looking babies from her and the buck I have chosen.  He's polled and has blue eyes too.


----------



## whetzelmomma

Her mom was brown with a black face and white spotting, and her dad was an all black buck with blue eyes.


----------



## whetzelmomma

This is her Sire:




And this isn't her Dam, but she had similar markings, with more solid white splotches, and a lighter tan instead of the brown.


----------



## drdoolittle

Here's my little baby, Adia.


----------



## chickygirl55

this is twirl


----------



## rebelINny

I don't know how to post a picture


----------



## whetzelmomma

Posting a photo takes a little doing... look up at the first blue bar on your screen. See the one that says uploads? Click on that one, and choose a photo from your computer. I also select the box that says resize. Once it's loaded, copy the second bit of code, and paste it here. You can preview your post, and if the image doesn't show, you didn't do it right.


----------



## IloveEdwardCullen

BYH is slow, it should be more like BYC


----------



## dbunni

Love from the Angora world!  She's asking "Where's the coat?"  Sheering is so much fun!






Here she is last week ... curiosity may have killed the cat ... but the lamp is just too much for a goat to ignore!  This is her favorite spot to survey the others!


----------



## freemotion

AAAAGH!!!  Do not post pics of fiber goats!   NOOOOOO!!!

I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.........


----------



## warthog

freemotion said:
			
		

> AAAAGH!!!  Do not post pics of fiber goats!   NOOOOOO!!!
> 
> I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.........


Yes you will, yes you will, yes you will, won't you


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

warthog said:
			
		

> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAGH!!!  Do not post pics of fiber goats!   NOOOOOO!!!
> 
> I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.........
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you will, yes you will, yes you will, won't you
Click to expand...

Yes you will, you know you will, you're buying one next spring.....


----------



## TigerLilly

"Lil Girl" at one day old


----------



## freemotion

Dreaming Of Goats & Sheep said:
			
		

> warthog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> freemotion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAGH!!!  Do not post pics of fiber goats!   NOOOOOO!!!
> 
> I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.........
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you will, yes you will, yes you will, won't you
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes you will, you know you will, you're buying one next spring.....
Click to expand...

Stopitstopitstopitstopitstopitstopit!

(that was really hard to type!  )


----------



## chickygirl55

They definitely are cute  hmm mabey i should get just one for my own personal fiber uses?????   Will have to sound out dh lol


----------



## dbunni

Angoras are like potatio chips ... you cannot sheer just one!  They just grow on you (goat & rabbit)... Already looking for a new kid for spring!  Thinking ... ummmmm ... BLACK!!!  Got white and soft red!  Can spin with English Angora & Giants to make awsome yarn!


----------



## jduffy01

Me and my buddy Corrib (fainting buck)


----------



## Calliopia

I had someone offer me a REALLY good deal on 3 angora wethers earlier in the year and it was very very hard to say no.  I just don't have the space for them.


----------



## ChksontheRun

Jduffy, I love that picture.  A tough guy with his tough goat.   (OK, who really is the tough guy?  )


----------



## jodief100

ChksontheRun said:
			
		

> Jduffy, I love that picture.  A tough guy with his tough goat.   (OK, who really is the tough guy?  )


I second that statement!


----------



## dkluzier

Kodak Moments on his Little Tykes slide:








D'Artagnan on the same slide:








and Starrlight (D'Artagnan's mom) enjoying a sunny day:


----------



## chandasue

freemotion said:
			
		

> AAAAGH!!!  Do not post pics of fiber goats!   NOOOOOO!!!
> 
> I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.  I will not get fiber goats.........


  I'm right there with you in the resistance... It's SO hard to do!!!

Here's my bearded lady, Nestle.


----------



## rebelINny

This is Oreo, one of my very first goats. She was eating a tomato! The only one of my 25 goats that likes tomatoes LOL


----------



## rebelINny

These are twin Boer/Nigerian kids born last year.
[img]http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2536_102_1815.jpgFreckles, Oreo's kid from last spring. She is a mini-Alpine


This is Jesse James, my first generation mini-alpine buckling


----------



## rebelINny

These are the Boer/Nigerian twins.


----------



## chickygirl55

rebelINny  omg are those guys cute love how their eyes look in that pic lol.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Yesterday, I was admiring your goats on your website!  Maybe, if my parents eventually let me have goats, I'll get an alpine from you


----------



## rebelINny

chickygirl55- Thanks. Kinda funny how the doeling we named Chicky LOL. They were both sold to friend down the road from us. 

Dreaming of Goats & Sheep- I would LOVE to sell you an Alpine one day. Just let me know when


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy

Those two are just too cute!!


----------



## Calliopia

These were taken late in the day while I was working on an udder picture.  I had some helpers. 















This is the one that is pregnant and you can see her little belly sticking out on the right side.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Those sure are some kind of a helper!


----------



## ChksontheRun

Can  I just say,  I love this thread.   I love seeing the wonderful expressions on our goaties faces.  They are so much fun!!!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Thank you so much! I love it too! I never thought it would actually catch on.....


----------



## jduffy01

Another of a Fainter and two Nigerians


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Don't forget the one in the back who is also looking at the camera!!!


----------



## ChksontheRun

I want some of those big spools.   Wish I could find some.  They look like so much fun!!!


----------



## jduffy01

My goaties are spoiled. They love there spools as does my female Pyrenees.


----------



## jlbpooh

My husband works for the city near where we live. He can get me all the cable spools I want for free. You might check into your local city if they do their own utilities, or check you local utility company itself.


----------



## KellyHM

whetzelmomma said:
			
		

> This is HAIRiet. lol She likes to taste hair. This is her "I want my mommy!" face.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2705_dsc_1311.jpg


OMG, WHAT is she??


----------



## KellyHM

peachick - LOVE the mini fainting goats.  I might just hav to have one if it weren't for all the hair - I don't think they'd appreciate FL.


----------



## KellyHM

And now for my babies:

Jack (Nubian buckling) and Smokey (my 1 Pygmy doe):






Blue Daze, Joy, Josie, and Jack (all Nubians):





Joy:





Josie:





Apparently I don't have a good one of Paisley (my black and white Nubian), but she's due to kid any day, so I'll post some pics then.


----------



## Calliopia

Love the coloring on Joy.  Such sweet faces.. My Nubs are all old and beat up.   I guess it's just character or something (L)


----------



## ChksontheRun

I just love those long floppy ears.  My mini nubs still have a bit of the airplane thing going on.  More work to do on breeding.......


----------



## glenolam

OK - so these pics are HUGE.  I didn't resize them because every time I tried before the pics got really small.  I fix it later, but I've got to go to bed or I'll turn into a pumpkin!

Miss Caramel:






Miss Vanilla's baby picture - she just isn't as friendly as her sister, Caramel.






My beloved Eloise:






Miss Fudgie:


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

I love that little white one!!!!!!!


----------



## sammileah

my pigmy oreo


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

OMG Hes so cute!!!! Come on people!!! Start posting some new faces.... I'm sure you all have little baby goat face pictures soon!!


----------



## whetzelmomma

Sorry I'm just seeing this Q!! She's a Nigerian Dwarf Dairy goat. She's also the one in my profile photo. 


			
				KellyHM said:
			
		

> whetzelmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is HAIRiet. lol She likes to taste hair. This is her "I want my mommy!" face.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2705_dsc_1311.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> OMG, WHAT is she??
Click to expand...


----------



## whetzelmomma

New photo of Harriet... she's a nibbler. lol


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Awwww!!!! I love her blue eyes and coat color!!!!


----------



## whetzelmomma

Dreaming Of Goats & Sheep said:
			
		

> Awwww!!!! I love her blue eyes and coat color!!!!


Thanks!! She's the first kid I bought. My other doe is from the same farm (not the same bloodlines) and was a milking doe when I bought her. I love them so SO much!! They are both amazing. I'll be breeding Harriet this summer, and my adult doe (if her breeding took) will be due this May. I'm really excited and nervous! Very glad that MY first kidding will be with an experienced doe.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Yea, that's always a good thing!!!!! Do you have a farm name??? Sorry, I'm just trying to come up with one!!!


----------



## whetzelmomma

Dreaming Of Goats & Sheep said:
			
		

> Yea, that's always a good thing!!!!! Do you have a farm name??? Sorry, I'm just trying to come up with one!!!


No farm name yet... although I have Funny Farm on my egg cartons.


----------



## Mo's palominos

This is Dot. Our very first kid born on our farm. She's 2 days old !!


----------



## savingdogs

This is an awesome thread!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

What a cute little goat face!!!


----------



## AkTomboy

Whetzelmomma wow what a looker Love the blue eyes with that coat color

Mo's palominos how cute is she!


----------



## whetzelmomma

Oh my goodness, Mo!! What a cutie!! I can't wait for our first kid!!


----------



## Oat Bucket Farm

Buddy the wether says, "Wow! Look at all the people on the goat forum!"


----------



## chandasue




----------



## DonnaBelle

Here she is" Maggie" the dog food goat!!  All she had to eat the first 2 &l/2 yrs of her life was dog food.  I "rescued" her for $20.00.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

OMG I remember reading about her!


----------



## Chicos Mama

*WHAT??!!  *

You cant see "Chico`s" face over his *BIG*...*FAT*...*BELLY*??!!  






Vet said he had the healthiest rumen he`s ever seen....
Ya Riiiight!
I told him he`s just the laziest Wether ever born! ( Yes...I said Wether...No hes NOT preggo) But... I love him...Poofyness and all!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Hahaha!!!!!


----------



## peachick

This is Buckley, all grown up now..... 




greybuckley by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm

I got a goat pic up close yesterday. I finally remembered to buy some batteries for the camera, lol.

Here is Millie


----------



## TigerLilly

Here's a pic of a couple of my ND goats





This is Tiny Tim (Timmy)





This is Madonna (Maddie)


----------



## Lady Jane

Great forum.  I loved looking at all the photos. The blue eyes on goats are so beautiful.


----------



## themrslove

peachick said:
			
		

> This is Buckley, all grown up now.....
> 
> [url]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5379192438_059249e341.jpg[/url]
> greybuckley by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


I am absolutely in LOVE with Buckley!  He has got to be the most BEAUTIFUL goat I have ever ever seen!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

themrslove said:
			
		

> peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Buckley, all grown up now.....
> 
> [url]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5379192438_059249e341.jpg[/url]
> greybuckley by S!GNATURE, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I am absolutely in LOVE with Buckley!  He has got to be the most BEAUTIFUL goat I have ever ever seen!
Click to expand...

With your avatar kid being the second!!!! He's so pretty!!! I love his coloring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## themrslove

Dreaming Of Goats & Sheep said:
			
		

> themrslove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Buckley, all grown up now.....
> 
> [url]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5379192438_059249e341.jpg[/url]
> greybuckley by S!GNATURE, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I am absolutely in LOVE with Buckley!  He has got to be the most BEAUTIFUL goat I have ever ever seen!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> With your avatar kid being the second!!!! He's so pretty!!! I love his coloring!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Thank you!!!!  I am quite taken with him myself!  
*swoon*


----------



## peachick

themrslove said:
			
		

> peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Buckley, all grown up now.....
> 
> [url]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5379192438_059249e341.jpg[/url]
> greybuckley by S!GNATURE, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I am absolutely in LOVE with Buckley!  He has got to be the most BEAUTIFUL goat I have ever ever seen!
Click to expand...

Awww  thanks so much  your baby there is darn special too!


----------



## LadyNai

This was William Buckley, renamed Butthead by my cousin and I (my mother called him Mr. Butthead) - don't let his expression fool you he was mean as a snake and made excellent brats once breeding season was over.   (We have had really nice bucks over the years, I don't know what was up with this one)






This is my adopted baby brother and Emma, also known as the Caprine Drama Queen or the Dipwad Diva (she refused to take care of her babies last year and she is the loudest complainer that she is starving to death if you are more then say two hours early with the meals.   But she is a good milker and a very pretty goat.)






From left to right Birdie (herd queen), Starseign, Kia (checking the toddler out) and our Luna.    I LOVE Luna's confirmation, it stood out right after I moved back, she has a fabulous rear line to her - we'll see how she udders out. 






Then I had to post the face of the baby helping with the chores.   He picks up the bowls for Mom and I.   So cute!


----------



## dianneS

What beautiful goats!  I love the name Caprine Drama Queen!  I have one of those too, great name for her!


----------



## Hop N'Tail

Awwww they are all sooo sooo sooo soooo cuteee! <3


----------



## cutechick2010

themrslove said:
			
		

> peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Buckley, all grown up now.....
> 
> [url]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5379192438_059249e341.jpg[/url]
> greybuckley by S!GNATURE, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I am absolutely in LOVE with Buckley!  He has got to be the most BEAUTIFUL goat I have ever ever seen!
Click to expand...

*Same here. I would looove to have a buck like that, I think the bucky smell would be worth it to see him every day.*


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

cutechick2010 said:
			
		

> themrslove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Buckley, all grown up now.....
> 
> [url]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5379192438_059249e341.jpg[/url]
> greybuckley by S!GNATURE, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> I am absolutely in LOVE with Buckley!  He has got to be the most BEAUTIFUL goat I have ever ever seen!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Same here. I would looove to have a buck like that, I think the bucky smell would be worth it to see him every day.*
Click to expand...

The most BEAUTIFUL goat I've seen is RebelINY 's Kit-Kat, a chocolate and white alpine


----------



## peachick

thanks guys.  The smelly season was only temporary.  Breeding season is done and Buckley is huggable again.  And hubby no longer comes home from work telling me I smell like a goat


----------



## mossyStone

This Sweet Currie, trying to get to the grain.....


----------



## rebelINny

> The most BEAUTIFUL goat I've seen is RebelINY 's Kit-Kat, a chocolate and white alpine








 Are you talking about this Kit Kat? 

Here is my sweet 10 month old 50%Nigerian, 25%Alpine, 25%Nubian wether LOL That is a mouthful! He will be strutting his stuff in a New York City art gallery the end of this month LOL  
The gallery owner is paying me to have him walk around in their gallery during an art exhibit and then bringing him back when they are done


----------



## rebelINny

OH his name is DAVY CROCKETT by the way ^^^^^^^^


----------



## themrslove

What is the going rate for goat models now a days???  LOL   

He most certainly is beautiful, though!!!


----------



## elevan

This is my Speedy Gonzales from June 2010


----------



## elevan

Maggie Maehem and Snickers


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

peachick said:
			
		

> This is Buckley, all grown up now.....
> 
> [url]http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5204/5379192438_059249e341.jpg[/url]
> greybuckley by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


He is soo beautiful!!!!!!! Im in love!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

rebelINny said:
			
		

> The most BEAUTIFUL goat I've seen is RebelINY 's Kit-Kat, a chocolate and white alpine
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2536_102_2069.jpg Are you talking about this Kit Kat?
> 
> Here is my sweet 10 month old 50%Nigerian, 25%Alpine, 25%Nubian wether LOL That is a mouthful! He will be strutting his stuff in a New York City art gallery the end of this month LOL
> The gallery owner is paying me to have him walk around in their gallery during an art exhibit and then bringing him back when they are done
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2536_000_0003.jpg
Click to expand...

Stop torturing me!!!! LOL Is that the mixed dairy wether on your webpage "For Sale"?????? I LOVE him!!!!!


----------



## savingdogs

Just born tonight! This is Emilee....


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

She's beautiful!!!!


----------



## Zanzabeez

Beautiful goaties everyone!

LOL! I especially LOVE the hairdo on Buckley. He looks like he is wearing a toupee.  

I was going to post a pic of my nigi buck but have to wait until I have enough posts to allow pics.  

Tracy


----------



## elevan

My DH cuddling with Snickers.  That little goat follows DH around like a puppy


----------



## themrslove

Oh goodness that is just precious!


----------



## Zanzabeez

Ok, I think it will let me post a pic now. 

This is my polled Nigi buck, Riot. 







Here are two of my hairball does bred to Riot for March.  Snappy on the left, Java on the right. 






Tracy


----------



## Zanzabeez

elevan said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/2607_clint_and_snickers.jpg
> 
> My DH cuddling with Snickers.  That little goat follows DH around like a puppy


Elven,

Wow is that ever painfully cute!

Tracy


----------



## chandasue

I love it when guys get all softhearted over baby goats.


----------



## Blackbird

Morgandy;






Zarela is in my avatar.


----------



## savingdogs

Morgandy is beautiful! I love those ears!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Zanzabeez said:
			
		

> Ok, I think it will let me post a pic now.
> 
> This is my polled Nigi buck, Riot.
> 
> http://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac47/TwistedPinesFarm/NigerianDwarfGoats/21496aa2.jpg
> 
> 
> Here are two of my hairball does bred to Riot for March.  Snappy on the left, Java on the right.
> 
> http://i884.photobucket.com/albums/ac47/TwistedPinesFarm/NigerianDwarfGoats/deec85fe.jpg
> 
> Tracy


I like that buck!!!!


----------



## KlassieKeepsake

Sam, our two[ish] year old wether


----------



## glenolam

Fudgie, the day before she kidded:







Eloise, my herd queen:


----------



## themrslove

I love that pic of Eloise!  She is certainly pretty!!!


----------



## glenolam

Aww....thanks!  She's giving me breeding issues though.  Didn't like the buck I chose for her so I brought her to my neighbor's buck twice.  I'm looking at June babies for her.


----------



## themrslove

But June is so far away!!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Yea, but by then she'll have kids and no one else will!!!!


----------



## themrslove

Hahaha!  Everyone will be oogling her kids.  Smart girl!  She gets to be special!


----------



## dcphotos




----------



## elevan

dcphotos - those pics are great!


----------



## dianneS

dcphotos,


----------



## themrslove

Such pretty goatie face!


----------



## chandasue

dcphotos = glamor shots for goats.   Very nice!


----------



## cutechick2010

Hey, dcphotos, can we put in orders for glamor shots of OUR goats too?


----------



## peachick

dcphotos - nicephotos!!!

I took this pic of Elvira a few weeks ago.... 




Elvira by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## suziquzi

Charlie when she was a little girl!


----------



## suziquzi

My girls, Leroy & Charlie!♥


----------



## sammileah

carmel at 2 months the older he gets the whiter  his face gets.  he doesn't like to hold still. 
my other baby is too in your face to get a pic.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Awww... He's so cute!!!


----------



## freemotion

I finally have one to post!  This is Plum, who I just adore, and she adores me back.  She was stuck in her mama like a cork and I had to go in and reposition her, as I couldn't get a vet out in time.  She was going to be called Violet, but....I stuck in my thumb, and pulled out a Plum!  Hee-hee!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy

@Free...I stuck on my thumb...and pulled out a plum!!!    

Thats awesome!!!

She is sweet!!!


----------



## freemotion

She is the one with the ear wax issue recently, too.  And she still adores me!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Hahaha Shes's BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## chandasue

freemotion said:
			
		

> I stuck in my thumb, and pulled out a Plum!




She's pretty too.


----------



## elevan




----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

CUTE!!! In a few seconds I'll have a few BABY goat face close ups!!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats




----------



## sammileah

oooo and yay goat coats my mom laughed when I made wool goat coats for my babies  it was freezing out. 
wool was from shrunken sweater. 
I'll have more pics when when weather warms up.  oh and when babies drop in may.


----------



## ChickenPotPie

These are photos of some of our Toggs:

Buddy is sire to the kids below:






The proud owner of our herd w/baby Fudge:





Pixie and one of her kids:


----------



## peachick

cute goats, but beautiful child


----------



## ChickenPotPie

peachick said:
			
		

> cute goats, but beautiful child


Aw, thanks.  We think he's a keeper.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute goats, but beautiful child
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, thanks.  We think he's a keeper.
Click to expand...


----------



## Livinwright Farm

Marly @ 6 weeks old:





Pup @ 5 weeks old:





Cali @ 3 months:





Momma(Pup & Cali's mom):





Maude(Marly's mom):


----------



## Livinwright Farm

ChickenPotPie said:
			
		

> peachick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cute goats, but beautiful child
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, thanks.  We *think* he's a keeper.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kaitie09

Ruby Sue






Belle


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

CUTE!


----------



## Goatherd

Not sure how or if this will post, but thought I'd give it a try.

This is Eugene...


----------



## peachick

this thread was WAY back at the end of page three

so here is a bump up with a close up of Elvira.




ElviraMarch2011 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## Our7Wonders

Peachick - I just LOVE your goats, they are so good looking - and they take fabulous photos!


----------



## peachick

ohh  thank you...  they are eye candy for me too   and i love taking photos of them.  
Today was a LOVELY day,   so the camera was out with me.


----------



## Dani-1995

Here is my boer wether that I will be bringing home sometime this week. I'm waiting for my sisters to to be stable (4-H leader just got them yesterday after forced weaning, so they're a little shocky). Mine has been there for about a month but I just picked him today. His name is Ricky Bobby hehehe 







I will be posting more pics of him later, this is the only one I have on this computer


----------



## Dani-1995

You guys all have lovely goat, BTW. Love the ones with beards especially!


----------



## sammileah

my jakobi eating dinner


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Everyone's are so nice!!! Thanks peachick. This thread is just so great, I don't know how it ever gets lost!

What about everyone's baby goat face pics?


----------



## goatdreamerCT

So jealous of all your beautiful goatie faces!!!!! ***keeps telling herself, "some day... some day"


----------



## peachick

Dreaming Of Goats said:
			
		

> What about everyone's baby goat face pics?


Well okay...




DSC_0225 by S!GNATURE, on Flickr


----------



## whetzelmomma

OH. EM. GEE. 
That is Precious!!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Whats its name?


----------



## AlaskanShepherdess

Cammie


----------



## sammileah

lighting 1 month

the the pygmy pics mine seems to pose for the camera 'i'm older but still cute take my pic'


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Let's bring this thread back to life!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## terrilhb




----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

terrilhb said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3070_more_pictures_of_all_my_babies_004.jpg


Pretty coloring!


----------



## sammileah

Nice obs. I'm glad to see more close ups


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

sammileah said:
			
		

> Nice obs. I'm glad to see more close ups


Me too!


----------



## RaychulRobot

oh! i'm so glad this got bumped! what a great thread!

This is Little Bonanza Jellybean





goatie smiles!





and twin sister Big Louis Armstrong


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

What cuties!!!! And yes, this is a great thread!


----------



## cindyg

Patsy





  Angela


----------



## countrykids

Chunky (nick-named by my children)


----------



## Ms. Research

Chucky is GORGEOUS!  I love the eyes!  He is sweet.  I love when the children get involved in the naming.  It bonds them closer!  

He is so sweet!


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

I want Chunky!!! Wait, I NEED him!!!!


----------



## drdoolittle

Adia----my pygmy doe last summer.






Adia now.


----------



## Okie Amazon

Brie:








And Gouda: (both Alpine/Nubian crosses)


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

I love Brie and Gouda!!!! Great names


----------



## WoolyWabbits

RaychulRobot said:
			
		

> oh! i'm so glad this got bumped! what a great thread!
> 
> This is Little Bonanza Jellybean
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3211_368208468485.jpeg
> 
> goatie smiles!
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3211_368208820229.jpeg
> 
> and twin sister Big Louis Armstrong
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3211_2011-06-02_202836.jpg


OMG!!! I luv louis's spots!!!!!


----------



## Mango

Oh I'm loving the pics

Here's my Nutmeg when she was a baby.


----------



## Ms. Research

Mango said:
			
		

> Oh I'm loving the pics
> 
> Here's my Nutmeg when she was a baby.
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v518/cdp/Nutmeg.jpg


She's sweet.  Looks like she's wearing a Smile!   How old is she now?


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Here is Miss Lily - she is checking out her new yard furniture.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> Here is Miss Lily - she is checking out her new yard furniture.
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3869_p7300530.jpg


Lovely markings on that girl!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

Thank you - Miss Lily is buckskin, but has a white belt all around her middle. Her Brown eyes just make me melt.


----------



## MissEllie

This is a great thread.  Just have to post enough to show my close ups!


----------



## MissEllie

This is mason.





 This is Trace.  They are both Myotonic goats.


----------



## Ms. Research

MissEllie said:
			
		

> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3605_asidsc00290.jpg  This is mason.
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3605_asigoats_mason_and_trace_004.jpg This is Trace.  They are both Myotonic goats.


Welcome!  They are so sweet!  Love the look on Trace's face.


----------



## greymane

This is Milo...






...and this is Otis!


----------



## Blue Dog Farms

Well hello! New lamancha doeling




Quinn Alpine buckling




Welcome little one! Mason our new herd sire, love him to pieces


----------



## wannacow

Here are my girls!

Apple is my 4yo nubian.  I'm learning with her!





Charlotte is my saanen yearling.





Frosty is a 6mo nubian.  What an attitude!  





Finally, Stella!!!!  I named her that so I can yell her name like Marlon Brando in A Streetcar Named Desire...    She fits it.  I'm yelling STELLA alot.    She's a 4mo saanen.


----------



## greymane

Very nice, Wannacow.  Wait for the landslide.  One day you will wake up and find yourself on a full blown farm!


----------



## wannacow

That's MY plan...    I'm letting it sneak up DH.


----------



## genuck

Here's Dolly smiling for the camera







Ok i had to add more... 
Lacey




Joey




Toggy (she's 1/2 pygmy soo cute!




Nibbler




Brando




Lucy


----------



## FreyasMom




----------



## cindyg

Here is Captain Morgan.  He's a sweetie.


----------



## goats&moregoats

Goofy(pic1) & Izzy     My boys. Both are sweet hearts.


----------



## SillyChicken

Daddy (Casanova)





 Baby (clover)





 In case you need a closer look!


----------



## Catahoula

Is this close enough?


----------

